# I can't believe all my shrimp died....



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

again..... :crybaby:

Last night, I was adding some new substrate to my shrimp tank so I moved my shrimp into another tank to hold overnight. When I went to return them to their shrimp tank this morning, I found a shrimp carcass. Then another. And since I haven't found one in such a long time, I knew this was gonna be bad.

I looked everywhere in that holding tank, and not a single shrimp survived. 

Luckily, though, I found 4 shrimp that I'd forgotten in the original shrimp tank, so all hope is not lost.

I'm just so devastated....


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

sarahbobarah, sorry for your loss


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Man that sucks. I hope everything works out.


----------



## vollman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. I'm glad you have some left to keep you going.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss...again! are your other tanks fully cycled? are the water peramaters different at all? Temp?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Sarah, so sorry for the loss. If they were Cherries then at least you know there's a lot more where they came from.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Yup, go to Bills open house I am sure he could spare some shrimp (wild cherries). Lol, afterall he does have a 120 gallon full of shrimp. Or I always have an abundance of cherries, just a few weeks ago I was thinning them out by feeding them to my other fish. Those fish are now gone (pawned them off on other people) so I have more cherries.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If you completely replaced your substrate, you might have some problems with ammonia and nitrite, since all the benficial bacteria that was inhabiting your substrate was removed.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the support guys. I thought I was taking such good care of them. I got these from Bill a long time ago, and the population exploded so much that I was giving them out to other club members too. 

What happened was I scooped them all up and put them into a fully cycled, heavily planted 20 gallon while I added more substrate to their shrimp only 15 gallon tank. The 20 gallon already had some cherries in it too, so I wasn't too worried. 

I think what happened was I received some new plants through the mail, and I washed those plants thoroughly in running faucet water, then soaked them in dechlored water, and floated them in the 20 gallon tank. 


I suspect that: 1) the plants were grown/treated with non-shrimp-safe chemicals and 2) I didn't wash them as well as I thought I did. 

So let that be a lesson to me. 

The good news is, I counted the remaining shrimp in the 15 gallon and there's 6!


----------



## Stargazer53 (Oct 12, 2006)

Best of luck to you. I would be devastated and feel for your loss. Hopefully with the remaining 6 you can once again have another population boom.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

probably has nothing to do with the plants. Shrimps are very sensitive to different water conditons, even if the new tank is fully cycled. Maybe the 20G has a slightly higher concentration of npk/micro? or maybe the ph is different? the bottomline is they need to be acclimated slowly, by just dumping them into a new tank it has a very good chance of a wipe.

a while ago i lost my entire stock of 50+ cherries as well in just 1 hr, after dumping them from my 10 gallon shrimp tank into my fully cycled 50 gallon main tank. No explanation, they just all died.

sorry for your loss


----------

